# Best fastest phone for rooting ?



## Xgmoney666x (Sep 2, 2015)

Whats up guys? I keep hearing that Google S7 and s8 are great for rooting. Was also looking at the pixel 2 any suggestions peeps.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Good luck with that I don't think you can use rooted phones on Flex


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

I'd also like to root my phone to get rid of the TMobile junkware and stop the forced OTA updates. Can someone with a rooted phone confirm if they are able to still use Flex?


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

Xgmoney666x said:


> Whats up guys? I keep hearing that Google S7 and s8 are great for rooting. Was also looking at the pixel 2 any suggestions peeps.


I'm a bit confused about your question. Any Android...well most...Droid phones are rootable. Rooting is basically unlocking "Super User" access for your phone. Since Android is a version of linux its just the term that people have coined for it.

If you had an iPhone they'd call it "jailbreaking". Basically giving you adminster privileges so you can royally brick your system....or customize

Do you mean best phone special click click stuff?


----------



## Xgmoney666x (Sep 2, 2015)

SoggyF said:


> I'm a bit confused about your question. Any Android...well most...Droid phones are rootable. Rooting is basically unlocking "Super User" access for your phone. Since Android is a version of linux its just the term that people have coined for it.
> 
> If you had an iPhone they'd call it "jailbreaking". Basically giving you adminster privileges so you can royally brick your system....or customize
> 
> Do you mean best phone special click click stuff?


Yep trying to root to set up a free type app, but not sure which is the best


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

The Flex App can detect rooted phones and will not allow it. It's been like that for a long time now. So I've read here.


----------



## Xgmoney666x (Sep 2, 2015)

Not true. There are ways to get past it.


----------



## Lyftaway (Dec 30, 2014)

Google flagship phones are designed to be easy to root. On Samsungs it can generally be done but they make you jump through hoops.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Magisk


----------

